# LOOKING FOR AUDI TT MK1



## MK1-76

Hello everyone,

my name is Mike and I've just signed up to TTForum.
I'm looking for an Audi TT 1.8L MK1
So many useful info already gathered here on the Forum, so thank you so much for your help.

I'd like to ask if anyone can recommed:

- a car dealer 
- tips on mileage (I keep wondering if a TT with 110K miles on the clock or more is still worth it)
- tips on price. Is it realistic to think I can find a good one with a MAX budget of 3K ?
- any tips on what to look out for when I'll finally find one I'm interested in buying

Also, I went for a test drive last week and it was a 3.2L, which I'm not very interested in anyway, but I really wanted to get the feel on the car since I've never had one.
I really liked it BUT: the steering wheel was really "heavy". I know the front of the TT is heavy, correct? but the steering wheel was pretty heavy. In my life I've driven Mercedes, Alfa Romeo, heavy SUV etc etc and never encountered such heavy power steering wheels... Can anyone please tell me your opinion on that ?
Is the 1.8L gonna feel the same or different ?

Thank you all !

Look forward to hearing from you and look forward to getting one of those beauties 

Mike


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mike Welcome to the TTF.
Depending on what you are used to the MK1 steering does feel heavy, but you soon get used to it & more stable at speed.
110k miles all depends on history & frequent oil changes,etc

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail, N/A in the UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------



## Allspeed

There's a Nice 225 for sale in the selling section. No idea if near you but appears a decent car


----------



## suepyrke

Firstly, I do admire all of your patience when it comes to research and months/years of looking and waiting to get the right car. I am so impulsive which will probably come back to bite me! Yes, years of wanting followed by a couple of months looking at prices but once I made the decision on Monday...drove away with one on Saturday!

Reading your checklist Hoggy, erm, I have missed/ignored a lot of those important points. I do hope I don't become an example of how not to buy :?

I am slightly worried by your comment on coolant - I drove 25 miles to work today and monitored it. My girl barely reached 70 - is this indication of a problem?? Last glance as I reversed in to park and it did pop up to 90 so could be a faulty reading??

On Mike's comment re steering - my OH is so far disappointed all round with the drive, compared to his all singing young Mazda thingie. But I have settled in to the heavier steering and other differences very quickly, putting it down to lacking modern driver assistance gizmos.

Or maybe just very forgiving? Checklist...Green <tick>

Sue



Hoggy said:


> Hi Mike Welcome to the TTF.
> Depending on what you are used to the MK1 steering does feel heavy, but you soon get used to it & more stable at speed.
> 110k miles all depends on history & frequent oil changes,etc
> 
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important.
> Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
> Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
> If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail, N/A in the UK now.
> 
> 3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
> V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
> DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
> Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.
> 
> Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
> Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
> A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
> 
> Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
> Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Sue, Coolant at 70 usually means thermostat is not closing to maintain coolant temp at 90ish & explains why it rises when stationary or moving slowly. Use an OEM 87 degree thermostat PartNo. 050121113C
Cool engine will be running rich, not good for engine or wallet.
Hoggy.


----------



## lippyrich

MK1-76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you and look forward to getting one of those beauties
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, welcome to the forum from a new Mk1 (is that an oxymoron?) owner.

Richard.


----------



## MK1-76

Thank you ALL guys for your replies and apologies for taking this long to get back to you.

I finally got my TT on 21st of March 2020, two days before the lockdown.....so far only few short drivearounds !
I love it, even if it drives real nice I'm really looking forward to taking it to a garage for a serious check !

The only question mark is a ratlting sound coming from underneath....especailly when I start the engine...cannot figure out what it might be...

Any advice is really appreciated !

Thank you. 

Mike


----------



## Hoggy

MK1-76 said:


> Thank you ALL guys for your replies and apologies for taking this long to get back to you.
> 
> I finally got my TT on 21st of March 2020, two days before the lockdown.....so far only few short drivearounds !
> I love it, even if it drives real nice I'm really looking forward to taking it to a garage for a serious check !
> 
> The only question mark is a ratlting sound coming from underneath....especailly when I start the engine...cannot figure out what it might be...
> 
> Any advice is really appreciated !Thank you.  Mike


Hi, Hopefully the rattle is just a loose exhaust heat shield. Fixing do corrode away.
Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

Thank you Hoggy !

I'm taking the car to a garage this afternoon. I will let you guys know what we find.
Thank you again

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

Hi,

the problem with the rattling sound was a HEAT SHIELD that came loose. 
It's the one underneath the car that protects the chassis from the heat generated by the exaust. not the one in the front or in the back but pretty much mid way in the center of the car. I took pics but dont know if I can upload pics/vids here or how to do it.

PROBLEM SOLVED BUT HERE IS MY QUESTION:

*The mechanic told me that I don't need it and now I'm driving around without the heat shield. *
*
CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF IT'S OK OR IF I SHOULD PUT IT BACK ON ?
I KEPT IT JUST IN CASE I NEED TO PUT IT BACK ON !

IS THE EXAUST GENERATING TOO MUCH HEAT ??*

Look forward to hearing from you guys !

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, It'll be the Heatshield for the cat. It does get extremely hot, so don't park over long grass. [smiley=fireman.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

thank you Hoggy.

do you reckon it's better if I put it back on ?

Mike


----------



## Hoggy

MK1-76 said:


> thank you Hoggy.
> 
> do you reckon it's better if I put it back on ?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, I would.
Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

ok, I will !!

Thanks for your help Hoggy !

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

Hi guys,

I forgot to thank Richard for the welcoming note, so thank you Richard too for taking the time !

Guys, I've been tryingt to get in touch with the TT shop in Bedford for at least 5 weeks now but no luck.

After sometimes they got back to me via email asking me questions about my car etc etc but then never got a reply from them...
I'm a bit concern because I'm driving my TT these days but without a proper check and I also probably have to change Cambelt and waterpump. 
My TT got 82K on the clock and if the cambelt hasn't been changed in the past, it is overdue.... right ?

Also need to put the heat shield back on as suggested by Hoggy !!!

Any suggestions in regards to how to get in touch with TT Shop ?
I know I could find another garage.....but really wanted to take it to the TT shop as I've read a lot of very positive reviews.

I'm thinking of driving there next week. Do you guys know if they're open or still closed ?

Any info is very much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Have you tried ringing them I know they can be a bit slow replying to emails


----------



## MK1-76

Hi Yellow TT,

thanks for getting back to me.

I tried, I tried it all.... called several times. It goes straight to voicemail and they dont get back to you ???

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

Hello guys,

once again....PLEASE HELP !

does anyone know anything about the TT shop ??
I drove to Bedford today, May 26 2020, and nobody was there. It really looks like they closed down. 
I met a fella outside the building who works in that same building. He told me the TT shop moved to Peterborough in March this year....
The building looked empty and he was actually coming from the inside when we met on the door. We told me they were refreshing the place before a different company moves in........

Drove to Peterborough but no luck....

To be honest it was a shot in the dark as I couldn't find the new address anywhere.....

On their official website the address is still 20 TRIUMPH WAY, BEDFORD....

Super weird.....any idea or suggestion ?!

I was able to find Dave's email (the owner) here on the TT Forum and wrote to him.

Don't know what else I can do other than taking my TT somewhere else ( any suggestions?)

If I don't get any reply from Dave, i'm open for suggestions from you guys... need a reliable garage.

Still hope to get a reply from Dave.

Thank you all,

Mike


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, APS in Brackley gets good recommendations on here, if that's not too far away.

APS VAG Indy
Brackley, Northamptonshire, United Kingdom NN13 7LE

Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

Great ! 
Thank you Hoggy

Will give them a ring and see if they're open.

BTW Hoggy, what you got ?? wanna see a pic of your TT    8) 
Mike


----------



## Hoggy

MK1-76 said:


> Great !
> Thank you Hoggy
> 
> Will give them a ring and see if they're open.
> 
> BTW Hoggy, what you got ?? wanna see a pic of your TT    8)
> Mike


Hi Mike. 2001* Amulet Red* 225 owned from new.
Click to enlarge

















Plus a Nurburg VXR & 1982 XR3 all from new.

Hoggy


----------



## MK1-76

GREAT LOOKING CAR Hoggy !!!!!!

would love to share pics of mine but don't know how to do that 



Hoggy said:


> MK1-76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great !
> Thank you Hoggy
> 
> Will give them a ring and see if they're open.
> 
> BTW Hoggy, what you got ?? wanna see a pic of your TT    8)
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike. 2001* Amulet Red* 225 owned from new.
> Click to enlarge
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a Nurburg VXR & 1982 XR3 all from new.
> 
> Hoggy
Click to expand...


----------



## MK1-76

here is my TT


----------



## Hoggy

MK1-76 said:


> here is my TT


Hi Mike, What colour is that? looks nicer than silver, perhaps it's the camera.
One of my cameras make my Red look pinkish [smiley=bigcry.gif] so would never use that camera for my TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

Hi Hoggy,

you're right, it's the camera. My TT is the classic standard silver color.

The sun was shining when I took the pic, probably that's the reason for that color.

Off to the Audi garage near me now, giving up on the TT Shop....

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

Hi,

can someone please recommend a SUPER RELIABLE Audi garage IN london or reasonable driving distance from London ?
Don't mind if it's up to 1 hr or 1 and 1/2 hour driving from London Town.

I really need to find one !!

Hoggy.....I count on you and whoever else is able to help me. PLEASE !

I just wanna look after my TT the best I can.

Where do you take your TT for servicing and all the rest ?
There must be TT owners in London that sn help me out........ 

TT Shop is not answering and APS is 1hr and 30 mins away from where I live....is it really worth it ? Are they still open ?

I appreciate your help.

Thank you in advance.

Mike


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I wish APS was that close to me & I'm sure they are open Most garages are.
Is Dartford too far away. 4 Rings highly recommended & they are open
http://www.4rings.co.uk/?fbclid=IwAR1c7 ... x11Xdv_YIw
Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

Thank you Hoggy !!!

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

Hey Hoggy,

I booked with 4Rings LTD on the 20th of June. Thanks so much !

I've now 'embarked' on a new adventure......trying to find GENUINE MATS.....and again I'm here looking for help...
Can't find a single place that sells genuine mats for TT MK1... please point me in the right direction.
The only place where I've seen the ones I like it's.....TTShop....but given I don'y even know if they're still operating, I am reluctant to place an order with them.

On a lighter note I've ordered today the relay for the indicators. £73 !
Now I only need to find a place that can do the work. Probably better to wait few weeks and get it done by 4Rings LTD ?

Open to suggetions and thanks again.
Mike


----------



## YELLOW_TT

One of the Audi dealers was selling genuine mats on eBay last year worth a look


----------



## MK1-76

Hi Yellow TT,

thanks for your reply.

I looked on ebay but nothing....I mean, lot of ads and mats but nothing genuine and I don't wanna risk it... :lol:

Is there any chance you got the link to that ebay account you are talking about ?

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## YELLOW_TT

MK1-76 said:


> Hi Yellow TT,
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> I looked on ebay but nothing....I mean, lot of ads and mats but nothing genuine and I don't wanna risk it... :lol:
> 
> Is there any chance you got the link to that ebay account you are talking about ?
> 
> Thank you,
> Mike


Sorry I haven't as I said I got mine last year


----------



## YELLOW_TT

MK1-76 said:


> Hi Yellow TT,
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> I looked on ebay but nothing....I mean, lot of ads and mats but nothing genuine and I don't wanna risk it... :lol:
> 
> Is there any chance you got the link to that ebay account you are talking about ?
> 
> Thank you,
> Mike


Sorry I haven't as I said I got mine last year


----------



## MK1-76

cool !

Thanks anyway !

You guys are super cool and helpful. really appreciate it. whether you can acutally solve it or not....you always try to help.
top-notch 8) all of you !

Mike


----------



## YELLOW_TT

What colour are you looking for I have a very good condition blue set in the garage


----------



## MK1-76

Hi Yellow TT,

thanks for the offer but I need black/red ones as my interiors are red.

Mike


----------



## YELLOW_TT

MK1-76 said:


> Hi Yellow TT,
> 
> thanks for the offer but I need black/red ones as my interiors are red.
> 
> Mike


Would have to be black Audi never made red only black blue and gray


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

MK1-76 said:


> does anyone know anything about the TT shop ??
> I drove to Bedford today, May 26 2020, and nobody was there. It really looks like they closed down.
> I met a fella outside the building who works in that same building. He told me the TT shop moved to Peterborough in March this year....
> The building looked empty and he was actually coming from the inside when we met on the door. We told me they were refreshing the place before a different company moves in........
> 
> Drove to Peterborough but no luck....
> 
> To be honest it was a shot in the dark as I couldn't find the new address anywhere.....
> 
> On their official website the address is still 20 TRIUMPH WAY, BEDFORD....
> 
> Super weird.....any idea or suggestion ?!
> 
> I was able to find Dave's email (the owner) here on the TT Forum and wrote to him.
> 
> Don't know what else I can do other than taking my TT somewhere else ( any suggestions?)
> 
> If I don't get any reply from Dave, i'm open for suggestions from you guys... need a reliable garage.
> 
> Still hope to get a reply from Dave.
> 
> Thank you all,
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

With regards the TT Shop I used to get my car serviced there all the time, and despite some less-than-par work the last few occasions (rear locking wheel nuts not torqued-up (after a suspension overhaul), wheel bearing replaced on the wrong side, manifold nuts done-up finger tight (3" downpipe fitted)) they were generally OK, though the excellent standards I'd come to expect were slipping a bit.

With regards the website it is hosted by a 3rd party company who were apparently very difficult to deal with, so much so that it was very rarely updated - the address on the website is the unit they had before their current unit (unit 2, after which they moved to unit 20 on the same estate), and all of the staff/mechanics on their company profile (Vince, Ross, Shaun, etc) all left years ago.
The last time I was there (21/03) it seemed to be just Debbie and Dave, and she said they were moving to the other side of Bedford but didn't say where.

Over the past few months I've noticed they've been trying to sell-off their workshop ramps, tools, all of their old stock and spares/breaker car bits on eBay (including buckled wheels, 4 engine pistons (described as "Audi TT 225 Bam Engine Piston Rods. Condition is Used." - one with a conrod which is clearly bent - buyer beware!)), etc, and in their Instagram posts the workshop shelves are completely empty and have been for seemingly weeks.
It could be that they're moving to a workshop that already has ramps in place, but you never know.

The registered address of the TT Shop has changed too, from Unit 20 to elsewhere (not a garage or works unit - I'm trying to find were they've gone to too) so I guess they may be drastically downsizing or making other plans in the interim to a move to new premises.

Hope that helps clear things up.


----------



## MK1-76

Hi BartSimpsonhead,

thanks for taking the time and giving me info about the TTShop. Appreciate it !

I've given up on TTshop and moved on now.

Thanks again for your help !

Mike


----------



## sheryllee

Why dont you check out online.


----------



## MK1-76

hello everyone,

next week I'm gonna replace CAMBELT + WATERPUMP.

Can you please recommend any other work needed as I'm doing the above?

*I've read that while you're doing the waterpump and cambelt is wise to replace tensioner.... ? (No idea what that is...  )*

Please let me know list of things I need to give to the mechanics. 
*
So far here's what I got on my list:

- OIL 
- OIL FILTER
- SPARKS 
- AIR FILTER

- CAMBELT 
- WATERPUMP*

ALSO, I've decided to go to a AUDI garage near me (walking distance from home, very handy) and the prices are:

- OIL, OIL FILTER, SPARKS, AIR FILTER = £360 VAT includ.

- CAMBELT + WATERPUMP = £745 VAT includ.

Sounds about right ..... ? please let me know.

is there a specific brand/brands you would recommend for AIR FILTER, OIL FILTER, OIL and SPARKS ?

Thank you guys, appreciate your help.

Mike


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Ensure the hydraulic tensioner/damper is included in the cambelt price. 
Tensioner roller is included in the OEM kit, but hydraulic tensioner isn't but should be replaced at the same time.
Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

Hoggy, AS USUAL....... THANK YOU VERY MUCH !
Sharing your knowledge is very much appreciated !

I'll make sure I ask to replace the hydraulic tensioner/damper (are these two names of the same part? guess so right ?)
Apologies for my ignorance...

If that is on top of the rest, how much you think it's gonna cost ?

Thank you again.

Mike

PS: I got another thing Id' like to ask but maybe I save it for another time... :lol: The servicing is the most important now.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Yes it's the same part, last time mine was replaced with OEM it was £96 + vat. extra  
part No. 6B 109 477
Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

Thanks Hoggy !!

So you just gave me the code number for the hydraulic tensioner ?  
You're the MAN  !!

I'll let you know how it goes later this week. 

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

Hello hello,

my TT is currently on a ramp at Audi and they're working on it. 
Thanks Hoggy for providing the hydraulic tensioner/dumper number. They too recommended to change it.

I've just found out that my tires need to be changed ASAP !

Got a quote from AUDI and they 'offered' to change them as follow:

Hankook tires = £159 each or £149 each for a set of 4.
After a quick browsing around I know I can get top quality Michelin tires for around £90 each if I buy them online.

Do you guys have any you would recommend ? preferibly MICHELIN or anything on that level.
No need for super high performance tires as I'm not plannig to take the car to the limit  :lol: 
Just need good quality tires that can last and that are good for ALL SEASONS.

ALSO:
very confusing for me..... can you please exaplain the difference between the r17 and the r18 ?
What's best ?? I think I now got 225/40 r18 
Shall I stick with those or change to 225/40 r17 ??

Thank you all,
Mike


----------



## MK1-76

Hi,

can you please suggest good reliable all season tires ?

I would like to stick with MICHELIN. But so many to choose from.

Open to suggestions. :wink: :roll:

Thanks

Mike


----------



## orangecurry

In 225/40/18 I would choose from Goodyear Asymmetric 5 or Michelin Pilot Sport 4

DO NOT accept any earlier versions of either. These are the latest, and much better than their previous versions, by all accounts.

HTH


----------



## orangecurry

MK1-76 said:


> ALSO:
> very confusing for me..... can you please exaplain the difference between the r17 and the r18 ?
> What's best ?? I think I now got 225/40 r18
> Shall I stick with those or change to 225/40 r17 ??
> 
> Thank you all,
> Mike


The 'r' is the radius of the wheel. You have 18" wheels, therefore you need r18 tyres. It's that simple


----------



## MK1-76

Thank you OrangeCurry !

Much appreciated.

I now have another issue that I find worrying:

I got the car yesterday, Saturday and I drove home from AUDI where I got the major servicing done as follow:

CAMBELT - WATERPUMP - SPARKS - OIL - OIL FILTER etc etc...

Today I went for a ride and now I got the folllowing problem:

when I accelerate and hit around 3000rpm I hear a loud high pitch whistling sound.....that goes away when I hit around 3500/4000 rpm 
Can anyone advice please ? 
I got the car in March and drove around 2000 miles without any problem. 
I get the car after the servicing and it starts doing this..... 
I'm a bit worried.

Please advice.

I'm taking the car to Audi tomorrow.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## MK1-76

I now have another issue that I find worrying:

I got the car yesterday, Saturday and I drove home from AUDI where I got the major servicing done as follow:

CAMBELT - WATERPUMP - SPARKS - OIL - OIL FILTER etc etc...

Today I went for a ride and now I got the folllowing problem:

when I accelerate and hit around 3000rpm I hear a loud high pitch whistling sound.....that goes away when I hit around 3500/4000 rpm 
Can anyone advice please ? 
I got the car in March and drove around 2000 miles without any problem. 
I get the car after the servicing and it starts doing this..... 
I'm a bit worried.

Please advice.

I'm taking the car to Audi tomorrow.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## HOGG

Sounds like a hose ain't connected correctly

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MK1-76

Thank you Hogg !!

I do hope you're right. after reading few treads about failing TURBOS and how much it costs to replace them....I'm a bit worried.

Will let you guys know how it goes after I take it back to AUDI tomorrow.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MK1-76

hi guys.

it was a hose not correctly connected. all good now.

Thanks for your help !

Mike


----------



## HOGG

Called it LOL

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LesRSV

orangecurry said:


> The 'r' is the radius of the wheel. You have 18" wheels, therefore you need r18 tyres. It's that simple


Not quite, the R stands for Radial, the construction of the carcass of the tyre.


----------



## orangecurry

...well I'll go to the foot of our stairs. That'll teach me - an assumption based on the fact that I haven't seen a crossply? tyre for sale recently?


----------



## MK1-76

Thank you guys for info and help !!
Very grateful.
YES HOGG, you called it 8)

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

HI GUYS,

can you please let me know which shock absorbers and coil springs would you recommend ?

Ideally a kit. NOT looking for anything extreme. Just want to make my TT a bit more 'solid' and safe.
The ones I got now are 17yrs old and I think I need to change them.

Thank you all.

Also if you give me an idea about costs it would be much appreciated.

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

Hello,

can someone please help me with the following problem:

my TT is leaning to the left.

When I first got it in March 2020 there was no problem at all !
Then I changed tyres and tie rods and now it's leaning to the left.......
The steering wheel is straight and the car goes straight but as soon as I let go the steering wheel.....the cr imediately goes to the left...and not just a tiny bit....it really leans to the left... !!

Can anyone please help me with it ?
Suggesitons on what it might be and how to fix it ?

Thank you all.

Mike


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Are the tyres wearing evenly?
On level ground is the ride height, wheel centre to arch constant at all four corners.
Have you had tracking/wheel alignment checked. 
Tyre pressure correct?
Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

Hi Hoogy,

thanks for your reply. I was counting on you... ! For real.

Ok now to your questions, I'll try to answer the best I can (not an expert :roll: )

*Are the tires wearing evenly? *
They are brand new tires, Bridgestone tires POTENZA S001. they are less then 1000 miles old..and they look even to my eye.

*On level ground is the ride height, wheel centre to arch constant at all four corners ? *
I don't really understand the question, sorry. I can tell you that the back of the car has always been a bit 'lower' than the front...but I was told it has to do with the suspensions and it has always been like that from day one without causing this problem. Nothing has changed since I changed the tires other than this problem with the car leaning to the left.

*Have you had tracking/wheel alignment checked ?*
YES Hoggy. It was done in front of me and it was all GREEN light on the screens when it was done for the front wheels. 
The rear was not perfectly alligned and it was showing RED on the screen. When I asked they said it was ok anyway because it is not important.....
*
Worth mentioning that, as far as I remember, the problem was not there before chaning the inner tie rods and tie rod ends.
Could this problem be caused by something wrong with that job ?*?

Do you think that swapping the left/right tires might help ? I was told to try this....

Please please advise me on what to do. It drives me crazy when the car leans to the left....it really drives so good....and this problem ruins it.... aaaarggg... I wanna be able to fix it.

Please help me.

Thank you Hoggy and anyone else that might help me with it.

Appreciate your help.

Best,
Mike


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Surprised they stated the rear was not perfect but it was not important  I'd take it somewhere else & get it checked correctly
With car on level ground measure from centre of wheel to arch, all 4 heights should be the same.








Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

Thank you Hoggy !!!

The car is not on level....the rear is lower. you can clearly see it just by looking at the car. just slightly...but the rear is lower.

I will take it somewhere else as you suggested. I took it to the same place today and they said it might be the callipers....does that make sense to you ?

Thank you so much for your help.

Mike


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mike, Very unlikely to be calipers :? unless it only happens when braking.
Have you checked the ride height front left & right is the same & rear left & right is the same.
For example, if right front is 370mm & left front is 350mm then something wrong & will cause your prob, same with the rear.
Check & then get the tracking/4 wheel alignment checked somewhere else.
Hoggy.


----------



## MK1-76

Thank you Hoggy !

I'll definitely check all you mentioned and I will take the car somewhere else.

I totally agree with what you said about the calippers.
It makes sense to me that if the problem was caused by the calipers, that would occur only when braking....

If you know a reliable mechanic in North London, please let me know. 
A bit tired of trying to find a reliable place near where I live :roll: (North West London).

Appreciate all your help.

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

Hello again,

I need some help, again..... :lol:

I want to change my exhaust.

I want my TT to have a louder engine sound. NOT CRAZY LOUD though...not interested in straight pipes and poppin' at all.

*I'm looking for a nice deep sound without flames....popping etc etc. 
Also don't want to remap. Just want to keep it very simple and straightforward. *

I researched on YT and Google and needless to say....I got completely lost after 10 mins.... :lol:

So far the ones that stand out the most for what I am looking for are:

MALIAN and GRAVITY PERFORMANCE.

My price range is not more that £350 !

As I said, it's gonna be a little upgrade to treat my ears when I'm driving around. Not really interested in any performance increase. If it comes along with the good deep sound...that's a plus...but not the reason for changing it.

Please help me choose, relying on your expertise 8)

PS: it would be great if you can link videos where I can hear the sound.

To give you and idea, I really like this kind of deep sound: 




Thank you all,
Mike


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You need to ask the question in the mk1 section you will get better response there


----------



## MK1-76

Done !
Thanks Yellow TT

Mike


----------



## MK1-76

hi guys,

once again....I need your help:

TT is great but.....

I now hear a VERY ANNOYING rattling sound when driving.
when the engine is between 3500/3800 rpm I hear a very annoying rattling sound.

I tried to pinpoint where it comes from... engine bay or underneath.... cannot tell....

To me it is something loose....like a screw or something.... but really dont know what to do...

Has this happened to you ?

Can you please help me ?

My TT is simply wonderful..drives like a dream and nothing wrong with it....
Just this very annoying thing happening.

Pleeeeease help me 

Thank you.
Mike


----------

